# Revolution heart worm medication...



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone last week was asking about this and why you need a blood test. I think it was Hiatchi's mom not sure? Anyhow strangely enough my vet called last Thursday to say Molly needed the blood test for it. We took her in on Friday and her tests came back fine. I guess they need to test before you give them the Revolution. If they do have heart worm the medication could make things worse??

Anyhow my neighbor thinks it's ridiculous that we spent 184 dollars for the blood tests and the medication. She doesn't do it for her dog. I think it's a good thing to keep her protected. She said it's very unlikely she would get it here....well i see mosquitoes when I walk so ??

Then she made fun of us brushing Molly's teeth nightly she said "you guys are crazy" and laughed...she thinks we dote on her too much. I want her to be healthy and ok so call me crazy



Revolution is good for heart worm, fleas, ear mites and all sorts of stuff she said it's poison. Wow never thought having a dog would be so controversial 
Anyhow I do what I want to do for her well being ....I didn't argue with this lady it was pointless

Now I wonder if she is right ugh!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I did not do good with my last dog about cleaning teeth early on so that meant in her later years I had to pay my vet to do teeth cleaning twice a year (about $500 a pop). Preventative is much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks! She makes like we are weird doing all the crazy things. She said she is a dog not a princess Molly is far from princess status she doesn't sit on her bed eating bonbons all day she is a dog I just like to take care of her. She thinks we spoil her too much...the spoiling is for her own good so I ignore this lady She has a dog so do what you want with yours ...don't tell me what to do with mine just sayin


----------

